# 2010 Outback 230 Rs For Sale



## Wasilla (Jun 2, 2011)

We are selling our 2010 Keystone Outback 230 RS. It is in immaculate condition, kept covered when not in use.
This is a great unit for motorcycles, ATV's, etc. First owner. 
Pull out Rear Bed, Front Cargo Area w/Flip down Bed. Two Separate Sleeping Areas
Front Gravel Cover • Single Door Refrigerator • Skylight above Tub • Tile Floor in Bath • Tile Floor in Kitchen • Outside Grill • AM/FM/CD/Cassette Stereo • Deluxe Cabinets • Grab Handle • Composite Counter Tops • Booth Dinette • Ducted AC • Gas/Elec. Water Heater w/DSI • LCD TV • TV Antenna • 3 BURNER STOVE • King size bed • Microwave • Fiberglass Exterior • 1 Slide Out • Battery • Center Kitchen • Outside Shower • Awning • Aluminum Wheels • Stab Jacks • Spare Tire and more
Weight: 5312 Carrying Capacity: 2238 Hitch: 520 Fresh Water Capacity (gals): 43 Waste Water Capacity (gals): 30 Gray Water Capacity (gals):30 2x30LPG Capacity: 60 Tire Size: 225/75R15DRim

*Price is $19,400*
*Location: Grand Prairie, TX, 75052*

Contact: [email protected], phone 972-522-7610 or 214-763-1715

Email me

If you want a full package:

For sale a 2009 Dodge Ram 1500 Hemi Crew Cab SLT Lone Stare Inferno Red, 24000 mi

*Package price: $43,000*

mail if you want more pictures


----------

